# Montesino Gran Corona Cigar Review - Like Found Money!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Found this from a fiver I bought several years ago. A little hard, probably not enough humidity in my third stirng humidor. However, a fine taste a...

Read the full review here: Montesino Gran Corona Cigar Review - Like Found Money!


----------

